# Help ID this fern



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone know what this fern is?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Very young Bolbitis heudelotii.

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought so.
Thank you.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

You're welcome


----------

